# Dubia roaches housing.



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all, can any1 recomend me a good place or good rub for my dubia roaches.

Im hopefuly picking some up the weekend and want to start a good colony,

Im after a big large black rub, as i think thats what most people are using.

Must be secure, and take some heat, with heat pad etc?

Does not matter about vents as i will be modding it for them etc.

I dont mind paying a bit for one, just not sure what one to go with and from where? thanks :2thumb:


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oski1 said:


> Hi all, can any1 recomend me a good place or good rub for my dubia roaches.
> 
> Im hopefuly picking some up the weekend and want to start a good colony,
> 
> ...


B&Q do a really good rubber tote bin which should do the trick! Though its £15!


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

I keep mine in an 80l black plastic dustbin from B&Q... In hindsight I wish I'd gone for a black RUB (the round bin is awkward for stacking egg crates and leaving space clear for food) but I was concerned the biggest black one I could find wouldn't be big enough. After seeing how they prefer to cram themselves altogether in the tiniest space possible, I realise that my size worries were silly lol. I'll probably switch them to a RUB at some point in the near future.
The one good point about the black bin is that I can have a clip on lamp in there for heat and still clip the lid on just fine...


----------



## Mcstealth (Sep 11, 2008)

I use an 84ltr RUB, I have modified the lid to have an aluminium mesh screen. 

I use the clear rubs, as they are in a rack system, (and therefore dark) with a heat mat on the back wall, however Really Useful Products do make them in black.


----------



## lfields85 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't mean to hijack this thread but has any one had problems with normal plastic rubs melting? I'm planning on using an unstatted heat mat but can't seem to find any that are heat resistant.
thanks for your help:no1:


----------



## MattThing (Dec 27, 2009)

lfields85 said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread but has any one had problems with normal plastic rubs melting? I'm planning on using an unstatted heat mat but can't seem to find any that are heat resistant.
> thanks for your help:no1:


I had the same question. Basically as long as the substrate (dubia rubbish)doesn't get too think you'll be fine 
(clean out every few months), I use one on the bottom of my bog standard tub and it's fine.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

madavies65 said:


> B&Q do a really good rubber tote bin which should do the trick! Though its £15!


 
Hi mate, thanks for the help is this the one you mean??

B&Q Core Tote Stacking Box Clear/Grey Medium, 89066

If so i take it this will be ok with a heat source on it? and also they do a bigger version of this, would that be better for 25? thanks :2thumb:


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

Oski1 said:


> Hi mate, thanks for the help is this the one you mean??
> 
> B&Q Core Tote Stacking Box Clear/Grey Medium, 89066
> 
> If so i take it this will be ok with a heat source on it? and also they do a bigger version of this, would that be better for 25? thanks :2thumb:


This is what I use Storage Box And Lid Clear 80ltr at Wilkinson Plus. It is a third of the price and does the same job. It houses about 500+ Adults.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

kimberley9447 said:


> This is what I use Storage Box And Lid Clear 80ltr at Wilkinson Plus. It is a third of the price and does the same job. It houses about 500+ Adults.


 
Hey thanks for that,,:2thumb: is very cheap.

My main concern was cheaper plastics? taking some heat, 

i
I know price may not have anything to do with this, but i want something that is totally safe, and not going to be a hazzard?

How do you heat yours? and have you had any problems or slight melting etc? thanks again.


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

Oski1 said:


> Hey thanks for that,,:2thumb: is very cheap.
> 
> My main concern was cheaper plastics? taking some heat,
> 
> ...


I have a heat mat underneath with not stat and have not had any problems and i've had my colony for over a year!!


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

i got my 'really useful' tub from argos almost a fiver cheaper than staples - they are heat resistant upto 80c not f so no chance of it melting unless you put it in the oven


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

kimberley9447 said:


> I have a heat mat underneath with not stat and have not had any problems and i've had my colony for over a year!!


 
Good to hear thanks for that, i was worried as they will be no one to look at it during the day, thanks:2thumb:


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oski1 said:


> Hi mate, thanks for the help is this the one you mean??
> 
> B&Q Core Tote Stacking Box Clear/Grey Medium, 89066
> 
> If so i take it this will be ok with a heat source on it? and also they do a bigger version of this, would that be better for 25? thanks :2thumb:



lol nope the one I mean is on my site: Roach Colony under videos you can find it. Its heat resistant up to 185C apparently! though I havent tested it yet!


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

madavies65 said:


> lol nope the one I mean is on my site: Roach Colony under videos you can find it. Its heat resistant up to 185C apparently! though I havent tested it yet!


 
Hi mate i went to b & q the other night, it was not in there, they only had ones with holes in for handles, and the clear, gator type shutting ones, do they still sell them, theres another store near me which is massive i may try that,. thanks


----------

